# Smoking Jacket



## jswainston (May 27, 2010)

I just bought a MiniChief Smoker.  I haven't used it yet, but something is telling me that I will need a insulation set up if I want it to get hot enough to cook a brisket.  The smoker is pretty small.  Should I buy one or make one.  OR what do you use.  Anyone have any suggestions

Joshua


----------



## dick foster (May 27, 2010)

Can you even fit a brisket inside that little thing? Some sort of fiberglass blanket affair should work. I'd like to come up with something like that for my small offset. Anything that aids in retaining heat should help save both fuel and steps.


----------



## jswainston (May 27, 2010)

I plan on only doing a small 5-6 lbs brisket


----------



## mgnorcal (May 28, 2010)

A quick look at the website will tell you that unit is for fish, jerky, sausage -stuff smoked at lower temps (<200).

Even with a insulating jacket, you're not going to get hot enough to safely cook a roast.

A great insulating jacket can easily be made from Reflectix though.

If you're dead-set on making it work, and you know what you're doing, try getting some lit charcoal in there too - the combination could give you enough heat.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 13, 2010)

No sorry to tell you that the little chief is not gonna get hot enough to cook a brisket or any meats like that, i bought mine thinking it was good for that too then found out its only good for jerky and fish and stuff like that.


----------

